# 3d rendered huge paper head



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

my brother just posted this link on facebook - I'm not sure if this is a repost, so forgive me if it is....

http://www.testroete.com/index.php?location=head


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's kind of surreal and scary


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Paper or plastic? I love it!


----------

